# WC and ink



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Just a simple 8x10 on scrap matt board to show use of pin & ink plus watercolors to those dabbling in one or the other. I'll also post in the ink section.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The theme of old cars in paintings is very pleasing to me. Your style and skill makes it even more pleasurable.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh what a lovely picture! I tried watercolor with ink a couple of times but didn't like the result. I had trouble figuring out what part of the picture should be ink.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

*Nuther*

Its better the more effort you put into it. For these two, I'm experimenting with low-dollar possibilities cuz so few people will bust loose with the cash for th' GOOD stuff. I nearly refused to sign these. But I'll see what happens this shopping season. Hate doing crap.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I wish I could do as good as your crap.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Not even my best work is as good as your crap >.<

I do not think it's crap, they only are more simple, but they are not crap .-.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Glad you like them... But think about what it would be like to be able to do good work yet not have anyone who wanted it. Last time I pushed myself was nearly 40 years ago. A few times Disney gave chances with murals but they have time & money constraints too. Everything has a time & cost limit. Most projects are really cheap. Now, to attempt widening of market, I'm having to do cheap & dirty, as I call it, far too much. A painting or two a day, fer cryin out loud. Yuck.
Anyway, if anyone gets sumthin of use from my ramblings on this forum, I'll get pleasure from you folks that I no longer get by producing. Kinda like having a buncha kids frolicking about!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think this has historically been the case and definitely is the case right now.


----------

